# Day trading income taxes



## shahgols (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi all, I do day trading as my "job", I wanted to know, as a U.S. citizen, how much taxes will I be paying on day trading income, if any? Are my gains from day trading considered income? And can I deduct how much taxes I pay in Portugal from my U.S. taxes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Under PT law, probably considered a capital gain. This being the case, only Portugal has the right to tax this - see double tax treaty article 14-6. The rate would be 28% on capital gains, with the taxpayer having the choice of being taxed as per the tax tables (if more advantageous)


----------



## shahgols (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you very much Tony!


----------

